# Strange Weather Occurrences In Russia



## SeaBreeze (Dec 19, 2020)

Some neat photos of strange weather occurrences in Russia.  Other images in link.

Ice storm aftermath.





Lenticular clouds.





https://www.boredpanda.com/weather-news-russia-kirill-bakanov-twitter/


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 19, 2020)

Boy, does the ice storm ever remind me of an ice storm Canada seen back in 1998, which caused between $5B and $7B in damages.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 19, 2020)

*Holy crap! How long does that much ice take to melt? If we got that here I wouldn't be able to go anywhere for some time.*


----------



## Don M. (Dec 19, 2020)

A major ice storm would be far worse than a large snowfall.  Snow can be shoveled, or plowed, but ice is there until it melts.  The worst thing would probably be the extended electrical power outages, due to overhead lines breaking down.


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2020)

Wow, those light pillars look amazing.


----------

